# Read Code Error



## UMDterp (Feb 15, 2016)

*deleted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UMDterp said:


> Is there a new version of psdzdata? If so, is there a link?
> 
> Thanks!


There are dozens of exiting threads for software requests. I do not want to turn this into another one.


----------



## mhinch (Jan 6, 2016)

Bad News Shawn: I updated from 57.3 to 58.0 (thanks
for the proactive PM!). Same problem.

Specifically, I:
- deleted c:\data\psdzdata
- created new psdzdata folder
- unzipped the downloaded file from your PM into psdzdata folder
version.txt there now says ... 3.58.0.500
- reconnected to car, etc. read all CAF and got:
HKFM_LS [6b] [G147145]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000007C8_007_000_015 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000007c8-007_000_015" not found! [C012]

Needless to say I can't do any coding in the HKFM_LS module 
like I would like to (trying to activate the close trunk with Keyfob option)

Any thoughts?


----------



## mhinch (Jan 6, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I would be very interested in more details of what was changed as my trunk has the same issue.


Almaretto: FWIW - I have a 2016 F10 (528 Xdrive). The original symptoms were
that 9 out of 10 times (lierally), regardless of the technique (kick, interior button, FOB, 
release on trunk lid) the trunk would pop but not fully open. Raising it manually worked but
you were clearly working against a motor. Closing with the trunk lid button worked 100%.
I know that *something* was OK, because it did work properly very occasionally.

Over the course of 2 trips and 3-4 shop-days, I'm *told" they (1) replaced the 
bumper (??? - to replace the kick sensor?), replaced the motor, replaced the controller,
reprogrammed the controller, and reset the whole system(??). All to no avail.
They finally got a response from the PuMA team with, apparently, the secret incantation
to make it work. They actually had some sort of factory rep on the way to the dealership 
when they scored this breakthrough.

After all that it works 100% (though I can't code anything in that module  ).

If desired I can PM my name, dealership name, and/or PuMA case number.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mhinch said:


> If desired I can PM my name, dealership name, and/or PuMA case number.


The dealership is right down the street from my house. I have just been lazy at taking it in to diagnose. Though, based on reports like yours and others, it would be nice to come in with a little guidance for the diagnostic team.

Honestly, I coded the FOB to and footwell to close trunk. However, I can tell you I have not used that option since I confirmed it worked. So, I would much rather have my trunk open as it should rather than working against it manually.

That information would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Still same error with psdzdata 58. When I try to edit the FDL using just esys without launcher and enter pin, I get a certificate error 157 I believe. 

Not sure what the deal is or how to work around.


----------



## Jarda_V (Mar 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to update to 58.0. PM sent.


HI shawnsheridan can you please send me the PM with solution what to do with the CAFD issue? I ma triing to desable START/STOP on my F31 320XD MR 2016 but got this error msg.

FEM_BODY [40] [K554297]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000794_014_040_122 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000794-014_040_122" not found! [C012]

E-SYS 3.27.! psdzdata_lite_3.58.0.500
Thank you very much
Jaroslav


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jarda_V said:


> HI shawnsheridan can you please send me the PM with solution what to do with the CAFD issue? I ma triing to desable START/STOP on my F31 320XD MR 2016 but got this error msg.
> 
> FEM_BODY [40] [K554297]
> readCPS o.k.
> ...


Search:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9272060&postcount=6507


----------



## Jarda_V (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you. I missed that.
Jaroslav


----------



## AV8R307 (Apr 9, 2016)

So I was trying to do this, and now the cafd file for hkfm is gone. What did I do and how do I fix this?

update: So I tried to recode the cafd file for HKFM from when I saved the SVT before I started changing anything and it came back with an error message. CAFD file still doesn't show up and now the powered trunk doesn't work at all.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AV8R307 said:


> So I was trying to do this, and now the cafd file for hkfm is gone. What did I do and how do I fix this?
> 
> update: So I tried to recode the cafd file for HKFM from when I saved the SVT before I started changing anything and it came back with an error message. CAFD file still doesn't show up and now the powered trunk doesn't work at all.


- Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired HKFM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom) => Select OK => Right-Click on HKFM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## AV8R307 (Apr 9, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> - Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired HKFM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom) => Select OK => Right-Click on HKFM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Thank you thank you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AV8R307 said:


> Thank you thank you


:thumbup:


----------



## mmjohn (Jul 21, 2014)

bbs did you ever find a solution to your problem?

I have the exact same error:

CAFD_000007C8_006_008_004 Fehler:
NCD read from ECU "ECUId:HKFM_LS_0x6B" for CAF "cafd_000007c8-006_008_004" failed! [C069]
job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HKFM_LS_6B_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[433]

I think it may have something to do with the Launcher. I tried to open E-sys directly not through the Launcher. I was able to "read coding data" in HKFM with no errors. The green check mark changed to a folder. Of course I can't "edit the FDL" without the Launcher to get me past the password I cant get move forward.

Because I can "read coding data" without the Lanucher but not with it, it leads me to believe the issue may be in the Launcher.


----------



## AV8R307 (Apr 9, 2016)

mmjohn said:


> bbs did you ever find a solution to your problem?
> 
> I have the exact same error:
> 
> ...


This is what was happening to me that caused my clicking things and led to my problem. After resolving that issue, I get this exact error when trying to read coding in the launcher. I can read it in the regular version but not edit.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AV8R307 said:


> This is what was happening to me that caused my clicking things and led to my problem. After resolving that issue, I get this exact error when trying to read coding in the launcher. I can read it in the regular version but not edit.


So if you can read directly (without launcher), do you have any trouble with offline coding using launcher for the rest of your desired functions?


----------



## mmjohn (Jul 21, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> So if you can read directly (without launcher), do you have any trouble with offline coding using launcher for the rest of your desired functions?


I never that of that and it sounds logical enough ... but it WASN'T. If you are having the same problem do not try this.

Offline I was able to edit the FDL and then when I went back to the car to download the changes I received an error. Now my trunk will unlock but will not rise and will not close with the internal trunk buttons.

HELP!! If I moved from premium to pro would the error on this CAFD disappear?

Here is is the error I received.
Caf's werden gesucht
Tal wird generiert
NCD werden gelesen
FDL CAFD-000007C8-06.08.04 signieren.
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2016/04/23-15:21:48.896
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HKFM_LS - 6B] prepareECUforCoding started
[HKFM_LS - 6B] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HKFM_LS - 6B] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HKFM_LS - 6B] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[HKFM_LS - 6B - cafd_000007c8-006_008_004] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HKFM_LS_6B_ETHERNET>
[HKFM_LS - 6B - cafd_000007c8-006_008_004] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished
[HKFM_LS - 6B] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[HKFM_LS - 6B] - [Exception - HKFM_LS - 6b] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HKFM_LS_6B_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[HKFM_LS - 6B] finalizeECUCoding started
[HKFM_LS - 6B] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] There was an error, please check the log files.
[] - [Exception - HKFM_LS - 6b] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HKFM_LS_6B_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I do not have this issue. 
Why are you going back to car to download changes?
If you have *ncd already (from when it did not error and reading without launcher), just read & activate FA, read SVT, right click CAFD and load NEW FDL and hit Code FDL.


----------



## mmjohn (Jul 21, 2014)

I may be using the wrong wording but that is what I did. The errors came after "code FDL". (I was thinking of that as downloading to the car. I'll be cautious of my choice of words so as to not add confusion.)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mmjohn said:


> I may be using the wrong wording but that is what I did. The errors came after "code FDL". (I was thinking of that as downloading to the car. I'll be cautious of my choice of words so as to not add confusion.)


There is a known issue with HKFM_LS not working with E-Sys Launcher. HKFM works, but not HKFM_LS. If you bypass E-Sys Launcher, and Open E-Sys directly, you can Read HKFM_LS without error, but to no avail though as CAFD will be trimmed and uncodeable. So, until it is fixed in E-Sys Launcher, its a no-go.


----------

